# No More Interval Platinum for Diamond Platinum



## AmexBlack (Nov 10, 2014)

I just spoke to Diamond Platinum Services.  There will be no more "free" Interval Platinum memberships for 2015. All Diamond Platinum members will receive Interval Gold, with the option to upgrade to Diamond Platinum.  The $99 flat exchange fee will be changed to $164.


----------



## Marijeanl (Nov 11, 2014)

I am a Diamond owner. I just got a thing in the mail from Interval slashing the price of the Interval Platinum membership from $99 to $49.50. If you didn't get that in the mail, call Interval and ask them how to get that special deal.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 24, 2014)

What is the promo code # ?


----------

